# PHOTOS: Tuff-N-Uff - 04/23/2010 - Las Vegas, Nevada



## ultravista (Apr 26, 2010)

Tuff-N-Uff amateur MMA, 04/23/2010 - featuring Larry Mir vs. Jimmy Jones @ the Orleans Casino in Las Vegas, NV.

Photo Gallery:
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=56035

Fighters:
- Brent Magnussen vs. Ernie Rivera
- Diego Melendez vs. Jermaine Thompson
- Chris Gomez vs. James Lanham
- Jessica Sorrenson vs. Christy Tada
- Paul Blancaflor vs. John Hahn
- John Gettle vs. Erick Kapp
- Chris Alvarado vs. Scott Kelsey
- Carlos Caliso vs. Keith Turbin
- Chris Simmons vs. Tinei Sua
- Milo Garcia vs. Garret Roan
- Colton Bowler vs. Junior Gomez
- Ashley Cummins vs. Cathy Snell
- Larry Mir vs. Jimmy Jones


----------



## przemekmsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Good work on the pictures!!!! What lens are you using to capture those shots??????


----------



## ultravista (Apr 27, 2010)

I just got the 24-70mm AFS f/2.8 lens, it's fast.


----------

